# Surf fishing advice



## ACMcSween (Jun 18, 2019)

Any recommendations as to whether the surf fishing is better on the Litchfield side of Middle Inlet or the Pawleys side? We will be there the first week in June. Usually do pretty well in the surf at Inlet Point.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Inlet point.... I typically fish there early fall. I can't really give you any advice about June.
Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## ACMcSween (Jun 18, 2019)

I’m usually at Inlet Point the first week in October. A couple of years ago my son got a 38” red in the surf there. Usually get some nice reds just over slot. Got three really nice pomps last June.


----------



## ACMcSween (Jun 18, 2019)

Some years ago we saw a man fishing in the surf at Garden City with a cane pole who was catching nice whiting. We gave it a try with spinning rods just using a split shot, drifting shrimp or sand fleas just a few feet off the shore, right in the wash. Result was some of the best whiting we had ever caught. Three were in the 2 lb range. My brother won a Penn rod and reel for the largest whiting caught in SC that year. I plan to try this again in June. Has anyone else had similar results?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ACMcSween said:


> Some years ago we saw a man fishing in the surf at Garden City with a cane pole who was catching nice whiting. We gave it a try with spinning rods just using a split shot, drifting shrimp or sand fleas just a few feet off the shore, right in the wash. Result was some of the best whiting we had ever caught. Three were in the 2 lb range. My brother won a Penn rod and reel for the largest whiting caught in SC that year. I plan to try this again in June. Has anyone else had similar results?


SC DNR has something similar published. I've never tried it. Scroll down to the pompano section. SUMMER INSHORE FISHING

I catch whiting a few feet from the beach in the OBX but not down here too much, mainly due to people walking but also we don't have as deep of a sloping beach as they do.


----------

